# Mon ipad mini refuse de s'afficher dans Calibre



## Nadege40 (17 Février 2014)

Bonjour à tous,

J'ai un petit soucis avec Calibre.
Il est très bien installé sur mon MBP, y'a pas de soucis, mais quand je branche mon iPad pour synchroniser mes livres, rien ne se passe 

J'ai bien suivi les étapes décrites ici: Calibre.pdf (les étapes 24 à 27)
Mais mon ipad mini refuse de s'afficher dans Calibre :mouais:

Ai-je oublié une étape?

L'un(e) de vous aurait-il une idée pour m'aider?

Merci


----------



## Nadege40 (19 Février 2014)

Personne pour m'aider?


----------



## Jeffouille (17 Avril 2014)

J'ai le même problème ... Help SVP


----------



## Nadege40 (17 Avril 2014)

Je suis contente de voir que je ne suis pas la seule!
Je croyais que ça venait de moi et avais abandonné l'idée de les synchroniser :/


----------

